

Google U-Turns Back to China with App Store Plan - mmrasheed
http://www.forbes.com/sites/dougyoung/2015/06/04/google-u-turns-back-to-china-with-app-store-plan/

======
mmrasheed
I guess ethics and virtues are valued rather negatively in the business world
(where money and power rule), and Google's back and forth in China proves the
point.

